# " The Triple Threat"



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grey Wolf threw this idea for a shot out there so I gave it ago. The object is to cut the thread, light the match and cut the card in a single shot.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow nice slinging TF. I wish I had a big indoor range to practice in, weather here is heavy rain now so my slinging time isnt as much as i would like.  I have been building a lot more though which is fun.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:shocked: :aahhhh: get the fk out of here ! ! ! thats amazing ! looks like all you need is just a couple more of fps and its a full cut. congratulations on whats been accomplished so far, cant wait to see the video of the complete cut, light, and rip.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks IMP

Good observation. This happened to me before when doing the Gambler. Beefed the bands a touch and was successful.To much power is not good for the match lights. More power is better for the cards. Balance. I was using light bands in this video. The amazing thing is the band was torn at the pouch but I was to lazy to tie on a new one.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Freakin' awesome shooting TF!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

TF, you're getting scary good dude. like..... it's scary. i can't wait to see you shoot at ecst. PS it looks like you're chilly... don't hate... but it's like 82degrees right now  (said in surfer voice)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great shot, TF!! You never cease to amaze with your shooting skills.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I love hitting the gym and working out. We would call what you just did... going "beast mode". Haha.

You totally went beast mode TreeFork!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 45261


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Incredible shooting tree fork, congratulations.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding shot!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tree fork your too good. You make me want to get good though ;-) thanks for the inspiration sir.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Dude.... two tries...

There must be some magic in that attic! I cant stand up in mine.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork, great shot! It seems you're raising the bar every day....don't stop.

I do have another challenge once you master this one. I'll get a video of what I have in mind.

Keep after it. It's there for you.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Todd. Your like a mad scientist or something.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Thanks Todd. Your like a mad scientist or something.


Mad...as in crazy, wacko, not in my right mind...and soooo many more :screwy: :screwy: :rofl: . Wait till ya see this...uploading now...hehehe.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go! TreeFork!!!!You are an amazing shot! That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well...here it is.....the next step. I can hear it now..."this guy is out of his mind" or "what a stupid shot". It's all good...I said similar things (to myself) about card cutting and lighting matches not all that long ago. I'm glad I don't listen to those voices...they aren't much fun. :screwy: Sorry, the video isn't great...just a quick one to show the shot.






I just had to try it....after all, it was set up.






I'll have to start thinking of the next one soon. Ohhhhh....I have an idea :naughty: . But that is for later.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Freaking crazy, man. What distance were you shooting at in that vid, tf? 7 meters?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> Freaking crazy, man. What distance were you shooting at in that vid, tf? 7 meters?


Jax, I was maxed out at 30 ft. That was the first time I've hit the match going through the washer. It never hit the card. It does give me a little hope that at least it's possible...not by me...but possible. I'm not going to shoot this one a lot...at least not right now. I have a couple others I want to play with before I send ricochets all over the basement. I'm still working on my quest for fire


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay man, what a nice shot!!! It adds in timing aspects... which I think would tie everything up nicely. Beautiful shooting GrayWolf!!!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Unbelievable :bowdown:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

:bouncy: Because of this I am going to go outside in the snow and wind and shoot stuff. Next up the "hair cut" challenge, where one cuts and styles a willing participants hair from 10 meters away using just a slingshot...go!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> :bouncy: Because of this I am going to go outside in the snow and wind and shoot stuff. Next up the "hair cut" challenge, where one cuts and styles a willing participants hair from 10 meters away using just a slingshot...go!


Are you volunteering ? I'm cutting. lol


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > :bouncy: Because of this I am going to go outside in the snow and wind and shoot stuff. Next up the "hair cut" challenge, where one cuts and styles a willing participants hair from 10 meters away using just a slingshot...go!
> ...


Mr. Moniker might have a stroke if I cut my hair, but I imagine the only way he would be okay with it, is if it were by slingshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MAD, Mad, mad ... we are all crazy as loons ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

